# 99211 for lab drop-off



## dballard2004 (Sep 30, 2010)

Pt saw the provider who ordered a stool sample.  Pt returned the stool sample the next day and we send it to the lab.  We can report 99000 for the specimen handling, but since this code can't be reported by itself, would 99211 also be approporiate here?  This is an established patient and there is some nurse interaction, or is this inclusive of the provider visit where the test was ordered?


----------



## lapcpc (Sep 30, 2010)

I would think that it would be inclusive of the visit from the day before.  How much does the nurse do?  Does it justify a "nurse" visit with vitals, etc?  In my area I do not see too many insuance companies that reimburse for the 99000 (either alone or combined with a visit).  

Lori


----------



## eadun2000 (Sep 30, 2010)

dballard2004 said:


> Pt saw the provider who ordered a stool sample.  Pt returned the stool sample the next day and we send it to the lab.  We can report 99000 for the specimen handling, but since this code can't be reported by itself, would 99211 also be approporiate here?  This is an established patient and there is some nurse interaction, or is this inclusive of the provider visit where the test was ordered?



It is included from the office visit the day prior.  The code 99000 is for handling and/or conveyance of a specimen from the physician's office to a laboratory.  Are you physically taking that specimen to the lab or is the lab coming by routinely to pick up specimens?  If the lab is coming to your office or if you put it in a drop box for the lab to come retrieve it, then you cannot code this code.  If you are physically taking that specimen to the lab, then and only then, can you use that code.


----------



## dballard2004 (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks to all of you!


----------

